# Sutton Bank



## lineman (Apr 16, 2007)

Hi everyone, Iam going to Pickering from Cumbria tommorow and just wondered if i would be ok going up Sutton Bank in my Hymer. It would help if i knew someone had done it before with no trouble.
Sandy


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

Hi, been up and down it several times. If your M/H is mechanically sound you should have no problem.


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Sandy

Would recommend you don't attempt it, all will be well until something happens and you have no ware to go.

Best regards
Broom


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Be very, very careful cos you're entering my neck of woods and I are after a B564. You might find yourself ambushed halfway up Sutton Bank and being turfed out your van, just when you're at your most vulnerable searchin' for a gear lower than first. 

The Bank is a breeze really, not sure why there's so much fuss about it, what with the tugger diversionary route and all. 

If the van's in good nick with a lusty engine you should have no problem whatsoever.

SDA :lol:


----------



## lineman (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks for that folks, I think i will attempt it as the van was new last year and seems to have plenty of power. Oh and i had better look out for Steamdrivenandy and lock all the doors just in case :lol:


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

lineman said:


> Thanks for that folks, I think i will attempt it as the van was new last year and seems to have plenty of power. Oh and i had better look out for Steamdrivenandy and lock all the doors just in case :lol:


Don't worry Liners, if it's an '07 on the X2/50 then I'll not hijack you, it's too long for our drive :roll: and with 6 gears to choose from you should be able to find one somewhere to get you up there.

Have a good trip.

Andy


----------



## lineman (Apr 16, 2007)

No Andy its not the later x2/50 chassis its the older 2.8 ducato i bought it new in 07 but its an 06 model
Sandy


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

lineman said:


> No Andy its not the later x2/50 chassis its the older 2.8 ducato i bought it new in 07 but its an 06 model
> Sandy


You really shouldn't have said that Liners, there's beads of lust breaking out on my brow as I type. Just to put my mind at rest is it dinette, bar or L shaped, 3500 or 3900kg?

Anyhoo I know people are saying that the queues around Pickering for the Northern Motorhome Show are going to be horrendous but setting off in July for a show in mid September seems a tad pessimistic. 

SDA


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi 
Sutton bank, no problem. 
Done it in our Hymer several times a bit more worrying in our rally car after finishing two special stages and run out of brakes. Handbrake on full and first gear screaming away. 
Seriously it will not be a problem, take your time and keep in the right gear. 
JP


----------



## lineman (Apr 16, 2007)

Its the L dinette and 3900 kg , we are going to a site at Thornton le Dale when we booked i didnt realise the motorcaravan show was going to be at Pickering , we are going to the show but are just taking the car and going for a day.

Sandy


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

lineman said:


> Its the L dinette and 3900 kg , we are going to a site at Thornton le Dale when we booked i didnt realise the motorcaravan show was going to be at Pickering , we are going to the show but are just taking the car and going for a day.
> 
> Sandy


Oh dear Sandy that's exactly like the 564 we're wanting. It's a shame my van's back at the Fraud Main Stealers today so I can't get over to SB to leap out and flag you down 8O

Enjoy Thornton, you've got a lovely day to drive there anyway.

Andy


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Well I don't know if Sandy got to Sutton Bank yesterday.

According to the Yorkshire Post this morning the A170 through Sutton-under-Whitstonecliffe, which is just before Sutton Bank, was closed at 2.45pm. Apparently a man in his 30's barricaded himself in his bedroom and threatened to harm himself. The road re-opened at 8pm.

I would've thought you close the road if he's threatened other people but otherwise just let him get on with it.

Heartless moi?

Andy


----------



## lineman (Apr 16, 2007)

Yes Andy i made it to Thornton le Dale on tuesday and we had a good time there , what a lovely little place it is. Thanks for the info you were right the van went up Sutton bank no bother.
Their is a very good bus service called the Yorkshire Coastliner we used it to go to Whitby and York.
Sandy


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

lineman said:


> Hi everyone, Iam going to Pickering from Cumbria tommorow Sandy


Best of British - if the weather is half right you'll be needing sonar or radar up there. You'll not see any gliders.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Thornton is beautiful and that Coastliner bus features in the railway timetable! I kid you not, if you book a train ticket from the south to Whitby it suggests you get off at York and catch the bus. 

I once went to Whitby by train from Knaresborough. One train to York, then up the East Coast Mainline to Darlington, then a train to Middlesborough and then a train down the Esk Valley to Whitby. I think it took about 4 to 5 hours all told. That's for a 80 mile road journey that takes an hour and a half or so.

Did you go on the NYMR?

Andy


----------

